# Kitchen of a Bed & Breakfast



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2020)

Would the kitchen of a bed and breakfast (R1) be considered a commercial kitchen since there is only one which cooks for all guest rooms?


----------



## e hilton (Jan 14, 2020)

Whats the difference between that, and a kitchen for a house with six bedrooms and lots of kids?   I have a good friend that had 7 brothers ... 8 boys in all.   I imagine there was a lot of food getting prepared when they were teens.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2020)

e hilton said:


> Whats the difference between that, and a kitchen for a house with six bedrooms and lots of kids?   I have a good friend that had 7 brothers ... 8 boys in all.   I imagine there was a lot of food getting prepared when they were teens.



Agree.  Looking for a legal definition as it relates to codes and not to similar circumstance.


----------



## cda (Jan 14, 2020)

I would say could be

Nice answer 

If I saw plans for a new b b and the kitchen looked like you could make anything a restaurant could, large commercial burner stove, deep fat fryers, commercial oven etc


----------



## jar546 (Jan 14, 2020)

Well I have my answer for my situation because the mechanical plans examiner is considering it commercial so for electrical plan review I will too.


----------



## JCraver (Jan 15, 2020)

If submitted under IRC and I didn't know it was a b&b then no.  If submitted under IBC then I think it'd be hard to get out of it.


----------



## classicT (Jan 15, 2020)

Domestic appliances or commercial appliances?

I think we have beat this horse to death regarding fire stations too.


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2020)

From the IMC....If it is not IRC, it is commercial...

COMMERCIAL COOKING APPLIANCES. Appliances
used in a commercial food service establishment for heating
or cooking food and which produce grease vapors, steam,
fumes, smoke or odors that are required to be removed
through a local exhaust ventilation system. Such appliances
include deep fat fryers; upright broilers; griddles; broilers;
steam-jacketed kettles; hot-top ranges; under-fired broilers
(charbroilers); ovens; barbecues; rotisseries; and similar
appliances. For the purpose of this definition, a food service
establishment shall include any building or a portion thereof
used for the preparation and serving of food.


----------



## jar546 (Jan 15, 2020)

So can a declared R1 be IRC?


----------



## steveray (Jan 15, 2020)

Nope....CT has a bunch of B&B amendments where we keep them in IRC....


----------



## Builder Bob (Jan 15, 2020)

your answer will vary state by state as B N B may have specific state laws/ statues/ regulations that pertain to them.


----------



## ADAguy (Jan 16, 2020)

A place of transient occupancy, a place of business


----------



## steveray (Jan 17, 2020)

Jeff...What part of the NEC specifically are you looking at? I don't think they use "commercial"....Isn't it "dwelling unit" or sleeping or non? 210.8 is dwelling unit or non-dwelling unit...


----------



## jar546 (Jan 17, 2020)

steveray said:


> Jeff...What part of the NEC specifically are you looking at? I don't think they use "commercial"....Isn't it "dwelling unit" or sleeping or non? 210.8 is dwelling unit or non-dwelling unit...


There are the GFCI requirements for one that differ between residential and commercial along with the EF and hood requirements for starters.


----------



## mark handler (Jan 18, 2020)

I know CA is a bit different but:
CBC 310.2 Residential Group *R-1- *Boarding houses (transient) *with more than 10 occupants*
CBC 310.4 Residential Group *R-3- *Boarding houses (nontransient) 
CBC 310.4.2 Lodging houses- Owner-occupied lodging houses with* five or fewer guest rooms and 10 or fewer total occupants* shall be permitted to be constructed in accordance with the *California Residential Code*.


CBC Section 202 Definitions: *TRANSIENT LODGING.* A building or facility containing one or more guest room(s) for sleeping that provides accommodations that are primarily short-term in nature (generally 30 days or less). Transient lodging does not include residential dwelling units intended to be used as a residence, inpatient medical care facilities, licensed long term care facilities, detention or correctional facilities, or private buildings or facilities that contain no more than five rooms for rent or hire and that are actually occupied by the proprietor as the residence of such proprietor.


----------

